# (poster)druck



## psycotis (17. Mai 2004)

hi,

also ich habe diese Frage schon einmal gestellt habe aber keine konkreten Antworten darauf bekommen.
Aber ich muss eingestehen die Frage das letzte mal wahrscheinlich ungenau gestellt zu haben. 

Darum hier nun auf einen neuen Versuch:

kann mir jemand einen Printservice empfehlen der sehr gute Drucke macht und diese in Größen von Din A3 - Din A1.
Desweiteren müssten Einzeldrucke oder Drucke in sehr geringen Stückzahlen möglich sein. Ein Versandt über die Post müsste dazu auchnoch möglich sein oder er sollte sich in der nähe von München befinden.

Also falls jemand einen guten Printservice empfehlen kann bitte schreibt 

ich würde mich freuen

mfg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. Mai 2004)

http://www.flyerwire.de 

Oder google mal ein bißchen nach Copy-Shops in Deiner Umgebung, in München wird es sicherlich ein paar geben.

Gruss


----------



## molotroc (18. Mai 2004)

flying-dackel.de


----------



## psycotis (18. Mai 2004)

*re*

also erstmal an terror...
flyerwire.de ist mir schon bekannt, aber sie drucken erst ab Stückzahlen ab 250 in postergröße...

and molotroc : für flying-dackel gilt das selbe wie bei flywire... 

und die suche in google war mir schon auch klar :>...

nur woher soll ich wissen wie die Qualität ist?

darum meinte ich halt wenn jemand gute Erfahrungen mit einem Druckservice hat (hatte) fänd ichs nett.

mfg


----------



## stopfi (18. Mai 2004)

> flyerwire.de ist mir schon bekannt, aber sie drucken erst ab Stückzahlen ab 250 in postergröße...



Stimmt nicht  - Grossformatplotts ab 1 stück Auflage


> Großformat-Plotts auf 170 gr
> Premium-Indoor-Papier.
> 
> Für weitere Infos bzw. zum Bestell- und Uploadformular
> bitte gewünschten Artikel anklicken!


----------



## psycotis (18. Mai 2004)

ja das ist ja auch richtig... aber ich bräuchte halt auch din a3 und din a2 in geringen stückzahlen...

trotzdem danke


----------



## Wolfsbein (18. Mai 2004)

Wenn du in den Offsetdruck gehst ist es wirklich egal ob du eines oder 500 Plakate drucken lässt. Das teuerste sind die Filme. Als Alternative bietes sich eigentlich nur der Digitaldruck an. Hier hast du aber afaik eine schlechtere Qualität? 
Was willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Blumenkind (18. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von psycotis _
> *ja das ist ja auch richtig... aber ich bräuchte halt auch din a3 und din a2 in geringen stückzahlen...
> 
> trotzdem danke *




Plott A2 Premium
premium indoor glossy	
2 Stck.
ab 25,90 €	
ab 30,04 €


Plott A1 Premium
premium indoor glossy		
1 Stck.
ab 29,90 €	
ab 34,68 €


Plott A0 Premium
premium indoor glossy
1 Stck.
ab 47,90 €	
ab 55,56 €


Das ist es doch, was du willst oder? Zwar nicht in A3 aber sonst A2-A0 in geringen Stückzahlen!


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (21. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von psycotis _
> *ja das ist ja auch richtig... aber ich bräuchte halt auch din a3 und din a2 in geringen stückzahlen...
> *


----------

